# Neighbors Hunting Blind On Fence! Rules & Regs Help?



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I went out to the ranch this weekend and the neighbor has placed a blind literally 2 or 3 feet off of my fence and a feeder along the fence that must be within 10 yards of the fence. He has thick brush on his side and a nice lane, sendero, on my side. I know he just wants to bag a deer but at worst he is actually hunting our side of the fence and at best it is unnerving to see a blind right on the fence. What are the rules on this situation in Texas? I don't want to be a jerk and hassle the guy but I may have to look up his info and write him a letter ASAP if I have a legal stance to do so. He has another blind and feeder that I can see on his place in about 200 yards so it would be unusual to have two blinds so close together other than he has some bad intentions and is planning to shoot across the fence. I attached some photos and I apologize for them being sideways. They are correct on my laptop but load on their side.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

game camera...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Sometimes lighting strikes and causes things to catch fire.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

It is illegal to shoot across a fence/property line. Have the GW contact him and discuss that fact with him.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

RB II said:


> It is illegal to shoot across a fence/property line. Have the GW contact him and discuss that fact with him.


Also the fact he canâ€™t jump the fence to go retrieve a deer.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

You may consider answering in kind ... another Blind and feeder on your side of the fence.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Course of Action*

Before you get into a pi$$ing contest, talk to him. If that doesn't work talk to the Game Warden and Sheriff and set a camera up on your side of the fence aimed down the sendero towards his stand. Good luck. Hunting is suppose to be pleasurable so good luck!


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

fy0834 said:


> You may consider answering in kind ... another Blind and feeder on your side of the fence.


Exactly what we did 15 years ago. I wrote into Texas Fish and game mag and they printed the story. lol ya had to have been there.

We dumped our shooting house right next to him during the morning hunt. Asked him what time he was hunting the following morning. We would bring the coffee!!

Needless to say, they moved their shooting house as they had no clear shot down their property line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

RB II said:


> It is illegal to shoot across a fence/property line. Have the GW contact him and discuss that fact with him.


I talked with the boss warden here, he told me in todays world you would need the projectile. 
I have put up a dummy stand just across fence, also have covered a logging road with black poly 10' from another stand on line.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Technically, he is breaking zero laws by hunting the fenceline. As long as he shoots on his side, everything is legit. Saying that, I wouod be infuriated as well, just not the right thing to do.


----------



## Moochy (Sep 13, 2014)

Unfortunately, you are at the mercy of the game warden in your county. I hunt properties in multiple counties and believe me there is a difference on how much assistance you will get. In Pearsall, we had a bad neighbor that placed 3 feeders within a 100 yards of each other down our fence close enough for corn to land on our side. We called the local game warden and he came out to the place and went over and gave them a common sense a** chewing that needless to say the feeders were gone in 3 weeks. 
Now on my place in Wilson County I have a bad neighbor with a 15’ tower blind on my fence and they literally corn the fence within the first 150 yards of the blind on each side. 3 weeks after season ended I went out to collect my game cam photos and what do you know they are blasting away. I drove up to the fence and there was a wounded doe on my fence line. Not only did they shoot down my fence, the bullet also crossed into my property(I know because of the dog leg in my fence at about 150 yards from their blind and the sound of the round ricocheting through my pasture). Called the game warden he showed up 3 days later, went into the property, found 3 confirmed deer kills, and said he couldn’t do anything because nobody answered the door when he knocked. 
You can talk to your neighbor first then call for assistance but at the end of the day you will probably be as unfortunate as the rest of us. I’ve seen some pretty stupid laws that protect people like that but very few that will stop them. 

I feel better now that I vented!


----------



## bjsparks11 (May 28, 2006)

Have a talk with them to express your concerns. If that doesn't work then dump your gut piles on your property right next to his stand! I've heard that works.


----------



## Splitbrow78 (Dec 10, 2013)

We had this issue one season at the farm when the neighbor leased out his place. My uncle was retired and spent 90% of his time at the farm playing with the cows and said he would take care of it. So every morning at dawn and every evening about 5 he would drive the fence line in his loud beat up truck calling the cows and feed them cubes right at the base of the blind, on our side of course. He would just walk around talking on his cell phone laughing and having a great time. Needless to say, they didn't hunt that blind too may times and didn't renew their lease.


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

I actually saw this on a ranch a couple of miles down the road from mine. The "new" neighbor put up a 15' tower stand and corn/protein feeder in the corner of the property where it meets the southern neighbor (actually tied to the corner post). The southern neighbor was not happy. So, the southern neighbor had a big hog and doe cull hunt one weekend and dumped all of the guts on his side of the corner (5 feet from the offending blind!). Needless to say , buzzards and caracaras like to land on the highest point available after eating and the offending blind was solid white (****) within a few days.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sometimes these things are caused by ignorance. Sometimes they are caused by people who don't care. Other times they're caused by people who want the ability to hunt their pasture and the one next door.


I'd take a backhoe and dig a pit on your side of the fence right nest to their blind and that would be my new gut pit. Might also build the back of the pit up high enough to where you can't see the stand from your side and he can't either then use it as a pistol range.


TH


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

You have to know you're about to pizz the neighbor off when you do that, you can't be that naive. Unfortunately, there are lots of those folks out there.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

Definitely a sticky situation. Start with an easy talk "do you mind..." If that doesn't work a call to the GW explaining the situation. If these two don't work then it is time to get creative.
1. New gut pile location
2. High fence that section
3. Ask your local barber shop to save all the hair they can and dump along the fence line
4. Looks like a great spot for a cattle feeder or some round bales
5. I'd definitely have a few hidden game cameras set up along that fence
6. My personal favorite, PROPANE CANNON! As long as it's far enough away and won't interfere with your hunting you can use a propane cannon used to keep blackbirds out of the rice set to go off every morning and evening every so often.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Wind chimes everywhere.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

broadonrod said:


> Wind chimes everywhere.


That's a good one!! Set up a hammock and have the wife go read in the morning who just happens to LOVE the sound of wind chimes


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Gulfgoose said:


> That's a good one!! Set up a hammock and have the wife go read in the morning who just happens to LOVE the sound of wind chimes


With a clock radio that plays from daylight to 9:00 am and from 3:00 pm to dark on a feeder timer and battery.
Some good ole mariachi music is always nice. ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have this problem as well... 
have thought about one of these... â€œNo Trespassingâ€


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Put a Porta Jon right beside it on your property.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

High fence time


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Some very interesting ways to prevent Stands on fence. If both sides are huntable property, I agree with all.

However let me present a different case. I am on a lease where we are the huntable woods. The other side is crop land or cow pasture. Mine is a goodly amount of property with woods and scrub brush. We have a respectable amount of deer and hogs.

I also have two people who are not real happy that I have a stand by the fence. Even tho every animal that they shoot originates in the woods on our property. As I am not mad at deer they have a shot every year and I do not shoot over the fence even hogs. Do deer and hogs travel across the crop or pasture land, yes but mostly at night as it is about 1/2 mile to the next woods both ways.

My question is why lease a property with no cover or reasonable reason to expect game?

IMHO, though rare, there are good reasons for stands on fence lines and it is not disrespectful.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

There are no laws requiring stands to be any set distance from a neighboring fence so there isn't really a whole lot that can be done. You have to be careful in how you react to the stand being there however b/c there are laws protecting him from "hunter harassment". Basically anything you may do that causes your neighbor to feel harassed while hunting can be construed as hunter harassment and acted upon accordingly by your local game warden. I know it stinks but there isn't a lot you can do about it until you or the warden catch him shooting onto your property or until you can prove that he "trespassed by projectile".


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Forgot This*

If you are in a ranchette subdivision with deed restrictions and an active POA there may be items in the restrictions that address where stands and feeders can be placed. This is one of only a few instances where there is some advantage to buying property in a ranchette subdivision. Good luck.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Or just spray skunk **** all over ..



fy0834 said:


> You may consider answering in kind ... another Blind and feeder on your side of the fence.


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I appreciate all of the responses and opinions. I don't want to get into a confrontation with this guy but he is not a very considerate neighbor. I may install a high fence in this one area of the boundary, but I hate to do that since I really don't have a problem with the man getting a deer. I am not a fan of high fences and I don't want to start anything that will lead to an escalating issue. I am afraid that a man that would place a blind on a fence line will also shoot over the fence line. I just want his blind off the fence line, say at least 100 yards.


----------



## Epolinard (Aug 4, 2016)

Unfortunately here in Texas one person canâ€™t really tell another person what they can and can not do on their on property. At the end of the day the best thing to do is not tick off your neighbor thatâ€™s likely to end up with more frustration and potential for tickets on each side of the fence if it continue to esclate. Remember if he shoots a deer on his side of the fence he does have to ask you permission to retrieve it, however if you refuse all he has to do is call the game warden and YOU can get a ticket for not allowing him to retrieve his game and causing wasted animals so if that is your plan keep that in mind. Not everyone that puts a stand on a fence is up to no good, I have one on a fence out property is very thick and the fence line is an area that is already cleared. I have no intentions to shoot across a fence. What I would do is go talk to him build a rapport with him, exchange contact info, tell him if he shoots something and it runs to your place to give you a call before going to get it, and let him know that you put up game cams there. That way you both know that if you cams come up damaged or missing you have his name and number and that he is the first one that the game wardens will contact about it. At the end of the day we should try to be cordial with our neighbors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

So what if the stand was 1-200 yards off fence with feeder between stand and fence? What IF the property was a narrow strip? What IF you were him?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Cynoscion said:


> There are no laws requiring stands to be any set distance from a neighboring fence so there isn't really a whole lot that can be done. You have to be careful in how you react to the stand being there however b/c there are laws protecting him from "hunter harassment". Basically anything you may do that causes your neighbor to feel harassed while hunting can be construed as hunter harassment and acted upon accordingly by your local game warden. I know it stinks but there isn't a lot you can do about it until you or the warden catch him shooting onto your property or until you can prove that he "trespassed by projectile".


Yup, lot of comments in this thread are hunter harassment for sure. Nobody likes a blind on the fence line, but back when I played the lease game personally I'd prefer them there as opposed to 100 yards away where a deer can get in between the blind and the fence and end up shooting toward your property. Since none of our blinds would ever be on the fence it didn't really matter to us. This is ASSuming that neighbor doesn't intend to poach deer across the fence which is an entirely different scenario.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

i will admit i have 2 blinds on fences but thats only way i could have it unless neighbor wants me shooting into his direction, plus those blinds have no windows on back side facing them and i put feeder in front of me not on fence line so now i shoot towards brush. i did it for safety in case of shot mistake, i havce seen them many times and never said anyhting cause they relise why i did it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

brodyfisher said:


> i will admit i have 2 blinds on fences but thats only way i could have it unless neighbor wants me shooting into his direction, plus those blinds have no windows on back side facing them and i put feeder in front of me not on fence line so now i shoot towards brush. i did it for safety in case of shot mistake, i havce seen them many times and never said anyhting cause they relise why i did it.


Maybe instead of saying anything to you they're out complaining somewhere on the internet about it. :rotfl:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

My neighbor has a blind about 50 ft from my property line. Plenty of brush between the feeder and line. It doesn't bother me one bit if he shoots,its in the direction of his property. 
I have one close to my property line as well, with brush behind me and the property line. My shot is back into my place. 
I've seen some jacked up sets that would tick me off. I'd rather get along with my neighbors than fight with them.
Unlike the pictures you cant see either stand from the property line. Plenty of brush to cover up the stands or feeders from view.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

https://statutes.capitol.texas.gov/Docs/LG/htm/LG.229.htm#229.002


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Cynoscion hit it on the head..


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Set a stand directly across from the neighbors stand. Opening morning show up right at daylight with radio blaring country music pull out a 3/4 drank bottle of whisky and your rifle. Park 100â€™ or so from the blind in the brush, like you are being sneaky. Stagger back to the blind crawl up, making sure you stumble a few times. Politely introduce yourself and offer him a pull off of the bottle, tell him you are the luckiest hunter in the world. Talk his ear off and when the time is right, say hey! You hear that? Throw up your weapon and shoot. That will be the last time you will ever see him near your fence! Problem solved!

please act drunk, donâ€™t actually show up drunk.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

railbird said:


> Set a stand directly across from the neighbors stand. Opening morning show up right at daylight with radio blaring country music pull out a 3/4 drank bottle of whisky and your rifle. Park 100â€™ or so from the blind in the brush, like you are being sneaky. Stagger back to the blind crawl up, making sure you stumble a few times. Politely introduce yourself and offer him a pull off of the bottle, tell him you are the luckiest hunter in the world. Talk his ear off and when the time is right, say hey! You hear that? Throw up your weapon and shoot. That will be the last time you will ever see him near your fence! Problem solved!
> 
> please act drunk, donâ€™t actually show up drunk.


:biggrin:, plus the shooting range, gut pile, burn barrel, new parking lot for your ranch vehicles.
This is a prime example why people high fence their small places.
Putting a blind right on your neighbors fence is just rude behavior.sad3sm


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I wish I had this problem. A couple of years back the guys leasing the place next door set up a blind 200 yards in on our property.


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey guys I appreciate all of the responses. I sent the man a nice cordial note and now I wait to see what happens. The local game biologist and game warden agree that the blind placement is not appropriate but I told them I did not want to make a big deal out of it, but if they cross that fence or shoot over the fence they will have a big problem and it won't be with me it will be with the game warden. Now we wait to see what happens. I am not going to lose any sleep over this situation.


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

I lost a brother n law many years ago . A hunter sitting on the fence line heard some noise on our side. It was about 20 minutes before daylight. My brother n law was getting into a ground stand . I feel he was also to close to the fence line. Other hunter fired of a shot. Caught BNL behind the ear. Ruled as a bad accident. Hunting the fence is dangerous on both sides. Be safe ACCEDENTS HAPPEN TO GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I would rather have one on the fence line than 100 yards in. If he is an honest guy then it is safer shooting away than towards your property. We have a blind like this set up but I built it without a window on the side facing the neighbors property. We also know him well and share game cam photos and mgmt practices.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Lots of things you can do. :biggrin:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/In-The-Breeze-Classic-Mylar-Pinwheel-Set-of-8/25466443

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...d=kwd-296264063010&ref=pd_sl_7hol1d4zww_e_p38

https://www.amazon.com/Deer-Out-32o...qid=1534038646&sr=8-3&keywords=deer+repellant

https://www.123rf.com/photo_6935749...ette-in-black-uniform-holding-cardboard-.html


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

From the original picture, the hunter has done nothing illegal. The blind and feeder are on his property/lease. His shooting lane is on his side of the fence.
There is no reason for deer to jump fence, the food and cover is on the wooded side of the fence.
The Game Warden or Sheriff have no force of law to move the set-up
Several suggestions posted on what to do about the situation ARE illegal.
Nothing has happened, talk with him, set up game cameras if you wish, but if a deer is shot on his side and it manages to jump the fence..it is still HIS deer.


----------



## Modelace (Feb 6, 2017)

Gulfgoose said:


> Definitely a sticky situation. Start with an easy talk "do you mind..." If that doesn't work a call to the GW explaining the situation. If these two don't work then it is time to get creative.
> 1. New gut pile location
> 2. High fence that section
> 3. Ask your local barber shop to save all the hair they can and dump along the fence line
> ...


So the propane cannon will only work on the deer on HIS side?? ROTFLMAO..


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wind chimes placed out of his sight , BOOM awesome! lol

QUOTE=Harbormaster;23499723]Lots of things you can do. :biggrin:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/In-The-Breeze-Classic-Mylar-Pinwheel-Set-of-8/25466443

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...d=kwd-296264063010&ref=pd_sl_7hol1d4zww_e_p38

http://www.amazon.com/Deer-Out-32oz...qid=1534038646&sr=8-3&keywords=deer+repellant

http://www.123rf.com/photo_69357498...ette-in-black-uniform-holding-cardboard-.html[/QUOTE]


----------

